# initial appointment yesterday



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi everyone,
We had our first initial appointment yesterday with a social worker at our LA. I was quite impressed with the amount of information she gave on the process and the new timeline - 6 months from start of application to panel seems amazingly quick although she did stress it would be an intense time. After much discussion between me and dh we have decided to submit our application and officially start the training. I'm nervous and excited but after 3 years ttc & knowing we would need ivf we have decided deifnately not not to even visit this route and skip straight to adoption. We took over 18months to decide this, glad we waited as it feels completely the right thing to do.
Am so looking forward to the day I can say approved...
Just wondering if anyone else out there is just starting their journey like us? 
Now we're off to contact friends and relatives to ask them to be references for us. Yay!!!


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Cornish pixie,


I just wanted to welcome you to ff and wish you all the best in your new exciting journey.


----------



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Macgyver . have really found this forum so informative, so looking forward to starting, dh came home from work today having asked about possibility of reducing his hours! Great to know he's so keen too!


----------



## Narnea (May 20, 2010)

Hi Cornish Pixie,
We are just starting too, we have information meeting tomorrow morning and then I guess we fill out the forms. We looked into it a few years ago but decided to do ivf and now have our beautiful boy who is 3yrs. 
All the best to you, keep us posted


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Cornish pixie,
We're also just starting out. Just been to our local authority open evening this week and waiting to hear back about an initial visit.
We did try the ivf although completely level headed as our chances were less than 10% but we didn't ever want to look back and wonder what if. So we did it and obviously wasn't successful.
I have to say looking into adoption has given us our future back. For the first time in years we are looking beyond the next cycle and that's exciting! 
I've been completely immersed in these threads for the past few months and it's eye opening. Sometimes it's made me wonder what are we thinking but mainly wishing we were further down the road already. I know it's going to be a hard journey but such a worthwhile one.
I look forward to sharing our journey. Good luck.


----------



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi becs & narnea,
Good to know that you both are starting your journeys too, definitely be good to swap experiences. We went round to the in laws yesterday to tell them, that was exciting and positive, they even chose grandparent names, yay gran & grandad. We're off to my mums tonight to tell her too! Am excited but feeling very level headed about it all which dh says means its the right decision for us. 
Hope you both keep us all posted too


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

My mum is beyond excited! Having 2 grandsons already I was a little apprehensive about how my parents would deal with it. If I'm completely honest that's what worries me most about adoption is extended family and how they would be with lo. I needn't have worried though  as she just can't wait. I was advised to get the related by adoption book for grandparents for them and it is a great book. It's opened her eyes to the reality of the children that are placed for adoption. That's the only thing that she's struggling with, is that no child will be perfect without their issues.


----------



## pringle (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi ladies, can I join you.

I have also only just started this journey too. Went to open evening last week and was given application of interest form and work book to complete. Got to wait until end of Feb until I can send them in as it has to be 6 months from last ivf before we can apply.

Spoke to SW today  as she telephoned us asking if we had any questions which I thought was nice as I thought that it would be us chasing them.

Pringle x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Pringles, welcome.
It's nice to see others at a similar stage.we went to our information evening this week and have completed the expression of interest form so just waiting to hear about an initial home visit now.
Good luck.


----------



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Pringles, welcome to our journey. Is really nice to know other people just starting out.
At least Feb is a short month, not long for you to wait now. That was nice of sw to contact you, shows there keen to have you.
Becs, I'll have a look out for that book, might come in handy for my in laws, my parents r fc so very aware of lots of issues surrounding kids in care, mum was super excited when we told her last night. Going to tell some close friends next week as we need access to their kids, plus references best to warn them first me thinks  
Good luck to all for starting this journey xxx


----------



## pinklady5 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi there, im glad your initial interview went well.

We are starting out too we have our initial appointment today and im so nervous, im not sure what will happen at the meeting but im assuming it will be all information and we will decide if we want to proceed and the LA will decide if they would accept us to apply?

Im excited but nervous


----------



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi pinklady, hope your appointment goes well. Yes your initial appointment is basically a fact finding mission for both you and the la then you will come home with information and an expression of interest form. We're at the stage of asking people to be our references and will then be sending our form in at the end of this week, yay!!!!
Be good to hear how you get on, pm me if you fancy swapping notes on LA's xx


----------



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck great news that you are beginning your adoption journey you will learn lots and find lots of friends along the way in the same boat xx


----------

